# Como hacer un microfono para bajo o guitarra



## gerardo_2008 (Sep 6, 2008)

hola gente quisiera saber si alguien me puede ayudar a armar un mic o pastilla como los que usan en las bajos o guitarras, se que usan iman alnico 5, pero no se que tipo de alambre de cobre que cantidad de vueltas y/o gramos.
si alguien tiene algun circuito o diagrama que me pueda fasilitar  se los agradesco.
desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## electrodan (Sep 6, 2008)

¿hacer un micrófono? Lo veo difícil. Mejor comprate uno hecho. Hacer un micrófono esta bien para experimentar pero (si te funciona) no seria de calidad comparable a uno comercial.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 7, 2008)

Cada captor lleva entre 300 y 1000 vueltas de alambre de 50-80 umm (Un poco mas grueso que un cabello).
Si no estas acostumbrado a trabajar con esos calibres de alambre no te veo haciendo micrófonos.


----------



## gerardo_2008 (Sep 7, 2008)

gracias a los dos pero es solo para esperimentar y aprender, si tienen el nombre de algun libro que hable del tema se los agradesco


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 7, 2008)

No es un libro pero te puede dar ideas

http://www.pisotones.com/Articulos/Pastilla/Pastilla.htm


----------



## electrodan (Sep 7, 2008)

Construccion de un pick-up paso a paso.
Suerte con el ingles... Si lo entendés perfecto, si no lo entendés usa un traductor automático y si seguís sin entenderlo pregunta acá.
Y yo que pensaba que era difícil.


----------



## Machimbre (Sep 7, 2008)

Guau! En el link anterior está este link para el que quiera armar humbuckings...

http://galileo.spaceports.com/~fishbake/buck/humbuck.htm

...ahora, indispensable un bobinador con cuenta vueltas.


----------



## gerardo_2008 (Sep 7, 2008)

gracias muchas gracias a todos toda esta información me sirve muchisimo


----------



## scorrea90 (May 3, 2012)

Hola gente... Estuve ausente un tiempo en el grupo y ahora que he vuelto estuve buscando algunos datos que no puedo encontrar en el foro. Pongo este msj en sala de charla porque realmente no se donde ubicarlo exactamente!!!!
Quería preguntarles si alguien ah intentado hacer una bobina de 15K de resistencia en continua con cobre esmaltado de 0.06mm.. Que aparato usó? Se corta demasiado fácil el cobre? Como se puede arreglar si es que se corta a la mitad del bobinado?

Quiero fabricar un Pick Up de guitarra electrica ya que los de primera marca son demasiado caros y ya conozco los trucos de fabricación y cancelación de ruido... Solo me falta saber como bobinarlo de una forma aceptable y bien!!!! Espero pronta respuesta. Saludos a todos. Gracias!!!


----------



## scorrea90 (May 8, 2012)

Hola gente... Estuve buscando algunos datos que no puedo encontrar en el foro.
Quería preguntarles si alguien ah intentado hacer una bobina de 15K de resistencia en continua con cobre esmaltado de 0.06mm.. Que aparato usó? Se corta demasiado fácil el cobre? Como se puede arreglar si es que se corta a la mitad del bobinado?

Quiero fabricar un Pick Up de guitarra electrica ya que los de primera marca son demasiado caros y ya conozco los trucos de fabricación y cancelación de ruido... Solo me falta saber como bobinarlo de una forma aceptable y bien!!!! Espero pronta respuesta. Saludos a todos. Gracias!!!


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 8, 2012)

Yo conozco gente que lo hace...pero son relojeros y deben tener todas las maquinitas..

Una bobina genérica decente para guitarra ronda los $100 una buena los $400 una súper $1000

Dependiendo lo que quieras...la tuya no va a salirte menos de 100 de materiales...y encima va a tener una calidad...digamos que mala...

Tenes que conseguir los nucleos y toda la bola


----------



## scorrea90 (May 8, 2012)

Ya estuve buscando bastante y SI, ES COMPLICADO. Pero no creo que me salga de muy mala calidad, que poca fe me tenes amigo jejejejeje.
En Rosario consigo la mayoría de las cosas difíciles. pero me frena que es mucha inversión para experimentar. Pero confió en mi siempre y cuando tenga los conocimientos...
Me venden 3K de cobre de 0.06mm (se usan aprox como max 50 gramos) =$300
Imanes de varios tipos y complicados de conseguir encontré uno que vende algo variado= $25
 cerámico (varios imanes)
Lo demás es manualidades y herramientas. plástico se consigue, y fierros es lo de menos. No pretendo mucha estética en primer lugar. Quiero una buena pastilla!!!!!!!!!! si sacas la cuanta por pastilla no llega a 50 mangos cada una... y se los trucos de Dimarzio y de Seymor duncan para tratar de igualar sus cosas...
Solo le temo al bobinado....


----------



## EME_JuanAndrade (Nov 9, 2012)

Saludos a todos. Recientemente tuve que reparar una pastilla de guitarra a la que le arranque una "terminal". Se me hizo fácil y la rebobine con alambre esmaltado cal. 32 (creo) y sorprendentemente funciono, aunque a un volumen muy bajo. Total la medí con el multimetro y me marco 800 Ω. Así que supuse que con un alambre mas delgado debía subir bastante la impedancia (las otras pastillas me marcaban entre 5 y 10kΩ). Volví a embobinar la pastilla con el alambre mas delgado que pude conseguir (cal. 40) y lo mas que alcance a obtener fueron 1.4KΩ. No tengo contador para el numero de vueltas, así que me guié por el espacio que ocupaban las espiras. Ademas mis espiras estaban bastante mas tensas que el bobinado original. ¿Alguien sabe que me esta fallando? . Actualmente comprar una pastilla es muy barato, pero me encantaría poder reparar esta.


----------



## Pablo LB (Nov 9, 2012)

Hola, deberias utilizar el mismo calibre de alambre que tenia la pastilla, en las tiendas donde venden alambre esmaltado para bobinados, deberian poder decirte el calibre exacto, si llevas un trozo del alambre original. En cuanto al número de vueltas, según lei en alguna web, suele estar aproximadamente en 6000.


----------



## EME_JuanAndrade (Nov 9, 2012)

Gracias Pablolb84. No pude conseguir esmaltado cal. 42, el mas delgado que venden por acá es el 40. Voy a armar un contador y voy a inentar las unas 8k vueltas para compensar. Luego les cuento.


----------



## GodSaveMetal (Nov 11, 2012)

juanministrador dijo:


> Gracias Pablolb84. No pude conseguir esmaltado cal. 42, el mas delgado que venden por acá es el 40. Voy a armar un contador y voy a inentar las unas 8k vueltas para compensar. Luego les cuento.



Quieres un circuito de contador de vueltas??
Yo he hecho uno; recién estoy en esto del bobinado, lo quiero usar para trafos de alta, para valvulares!!!

Yo ya lo hice:


Aunque usé unos displays reciclados; me funcionan muy bien como sensor uso un REEL SWITCH que se acciona con un imán!!!

SUERTE!!!!


----------



## EME_JuanAndrade (Nov 16, 2012)

Gracias GodSaveMetal. No encontre los 4033 a buen precio, asi que hice un contador con un microcontrolador y un modulo lcd sobre mi protoboard. Ya alcance 3kΩ. No es perfecto pero me sirve. Gracias a todos los que participaron.


----------



## MF1 (Nov 16, 2012)

Yo hice un prototipo copiando una Humbucker *Gibson Classic del 57' *y me salió muy parecida.
Incluso me construí una fresadora para poder hacer las tapas en madera de calidad, maquinita de bobinar con cuentavueltas, moldes, poteado con cera... pero cuando lo tenía logrado, hice números y no me salía a cuenta fabricarlas a mano.

Así que olvidé lo de "hacer pastillas de guitarra".

Si es para pasar el tiempo libre o hacer algún proyecto amateur, puede llegar a ser divertido... pero para fabricarlas en serie y meterlas en el mercado no, porque hacen pastillas en China por un precio ridículo que suenan increibles.
Yo he probado algunas que van bastante mal, pero otras te pueden sorprender y mucho. Solo es encontrar la buena.

Si quereis un consejo... comprar una buena pastilla China y no perdais el tiempo ni el dinero con el material, porque por 7 u 8 dólares podeis tener una HotRails que no tiene nada que envidiar a una *Seymour Duncan SSCR -1N cool rail *y además de verdad.

Saludos.


----------



## MF1 (Nov 17, 2012)

Bueno... no pretendía desanimar a nadie, pero hacer una pastilla de guitarra no es moco de pavo.
Hacer una Single Coil es más facil como todos sabeis, pero la que realmente anula el ruido es la Humbucker, que consta de dos bobinas en serie desfasadas.

Normalmente se usan de 16K para el puente y de 8K para el mastil.
Esto se debe a que las pastillas de menos espiras suelen ganar agudos respecto a las de mas espiras.
En cambio, hay series tipo Gibson que en su juego ponen dos de iguales de 7.4K, todas Humbucker.

Yo empecé haciendo un molde de aluminio en el que inyectaba cola caliente y me quedaban los tornillos ya puestos en medio. Luego bobinaba con hilo de cobre esmaltado de 0.06mm hasta hacer 3.7K por bobina. Las juntaba en serie y me quedaba en 7.4K como las Gibson Classic de 57'.

Hice una plataforma para bobinar (de la que no he querido hacer fotos porque esta muy oxidada), en la que fijaba un taladro con un regulador de tensión.
Tambien puse una guia que movía el hilo de un lado a otro accionada por un motorcillo y unos relés para invertir el giro, y un contador de vueltas que saqué de un radiocassete.

Lo malo de bobinar así, es que el hilo se rompe mucho y hay que ir soldando cada dos por tres.
Además, hay que hacerlo muuuy lento.

Luego se me ocurrió la idea de hacer pequeñas bobinas en serie, como muestro en las fotos... y funcionó. Pero da mucho trabajo!

En fin... una odisea lo de hacer pastillas.
Adjunto fotos de las pickups acabadas, de las tapas de madera, de una bobina suelta de las 12 que lleva, del molde de aluminio y para acabar... de la pastilla HotRails que tanto me gusta y que solo vale 7 dólares americanos.

Perdón por el rollo, pero me puse nostálgico!
Hablaría y hablaría..... 
Un saludo.


----------



## chickenb (Jun 29, 2013)

MF1 dijo:


> Bueno... no pretendía desanimar a nadie, pero hacer una pastilla de guitarra no es moco de pavo.
> Hacer una Single Coil es más facil como todos sabeis, pero la que realmente anula el ruido es la Humbucker, que consta de dos bobinas en serie desfasadas.
> 
> Normalmente se usan de 16K para el puente y de 8K para el mastil.
> ...



queria pedir auxilio, hoy instalando un microfono dimarzio, en una telecaster, se me rompió un alambrito superfino que va de la bobina hasta los cables conectores, y no se que hacer, como podré unir ese cable, gracias.


----------



## MF1 (Jun 30, 2013)

Si puedes localizar el hilo de cobre y soldar... la puedes salvar.
Pero si el hilo no está, solo la puedes arreglar a vida o muerte intentando soldar por la zona del hilo, raspando un poco y soldando a ver si hay suerte.

Tambien puedes cortar un poco e ir sacando cable hasta encontrar el que da carga, pero solo sirve si el que se rompió va en la parte exterior del bobinado.

Para saber si vas bien, ves midiendo con un polímetro a ver si da un mínimo de 3K.
Luego puede que te cambie el tono o el ruido de fondo si es una Humbucker.

Que tengas suerte.


----------



## chickenb (Jun 30, 2013)

muchas gracias, te cuento que soy un tipo de suerte, te cuento que desarme el mic, y no localice la punta del alambre, el que se rompio es el del lado de afuera de la bobina. corte una vuelta y la solde a su lugar, de casualidad, el mic esta sonando. 
muchas gracias por la respuesta.


----------

